# Do You Feel Sexy When Wearing Pantyhose or Stockings?



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you feel really sexy about yourself when you put on pantyhose or stockings?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yup


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Depends on the dress I'm wearing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

What a lovely young lady :love2


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I love how everyone who answers this guy's threads are all guys.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They can be uncomfortable and you have to keep pulling them up, and the toes keep turning around, so you have to fix them, but it's hard to because you're wearing shoes.

When I was little, I saw people wearing skin coloured stockings with sandals. I didn't know they were wearing stockings, so I thought they had weird feet with no toes.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel freaking *uncomfortable as hell* when I wear ANYTHING skintight. :x GOD I can't stand form-fitting clothes. And I *never* feel sexy, period, because I'm not.

Pantyhose (even if I could find any that fit) on a 5' tall, 240-250lb woman? Yeah, _so_ sexy.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

I only wore them beneath trousers to keep me warm when I lived in a cold country in a cold flat.



Silent Memory said:


> When I was little, I saw people wearing skin coloured stockings with sandals. I didn't know they were wearing stockings, so I thought they had weird feet with no toes.


When I was little I thought the skin coloured ones looked beautiful. I sometimes saw them on dancers or figure skaters.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I feel freaking *uncomfortable as hell* when I wear ANYTHING skintight. :x GOD I can't stand form-fitting clothes. And I *never* feel sexy, period, because I'm not.
> 
> Pantyhose (even if I could find any that fit) on a 5' tall, 240-250lb woman? Yeah, _so_ sexy.


well skinny jeans that guys wear doesnt look too good... cause most guys have thin legs and i dont think thats a good look. Sometimes I envy the curvier adn thicker legs of women. LOL. For the same reason, I wont wear black anything on my legs because they have a slimming effect.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I never feel sexy, but I love the way they look on others. As other posters have pointed out, they can be pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nothing beats a great pair of L'eggs.


----------

